# Sunday Show &Tell....Happy Valentines day!!!...2/16/14



## jd56 (Feb 16, 2014)

Happy Valentines day everyone. With all the snow days throughout the country, we should be hearing about new babies in 9 months from those that just cuddled to keep warm this past week. 
Also the Olympics is well under way.... GO USA!
Great Hockey game against Russia yesterday...WOW!!

Now to what this thread is all about. Let's see what classic finds you folks found during this past week, whether it be bike related or not.

I was asked to stop by a guys place yesterday to pick up some bikes. The group was not what I expected but, took them anyway.
After I was finished loading these Chinese made bikes that will probably just be taken to the dump, the guy says...wait I have one more I forgot about.... so I took it too. A Workman 3 wheeler that was used at out local Ford plant that closed years ago. 
But, I had no more room on the truck so I had to go back...then he found one more in his warehouse....ahhhhh a tanklight with a cool set of "Tiger Grips"...24" Higgins Flightliner.

The truckload... man was the wife pissed when I rolled up with these...and I don't blame her...but there are a few that are salvageable in this group.
[




And the Workman...no room for this one either...but, I do have a problem with turning away from bikes...and this one is cool with the front brake hub set up.




 And the tiger grips on the Flightliner







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sending you a pm about that freighliner.
And an email. Just saw the email part of your signature, sorry about that.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> I'm sending you a pm about that freighliner.
> And an email. Just saw the email part of your signature, sorry about that.




Thanks, I'll send you an email shortly. 

Also I forgot go mention the other items I found while on the road this past week.
1st...this really cool Daisey double barrel pop gun for my Daisey 
Gun collection. Still has great compression.









2nd...was  another good condition 3 pc  steel 9' rod for the ever growing metal rod collection (its hard to get the rod in a clear one pc  photo)..its the top one. No markings to indictate the maker.




Cool that it has one of the ceramic eyelets still intact.




And the cool rubber and cork butt


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2014)

*Sunday shoe and tell*

Nothing to show here unfortunently john but thanks for mentioning the Olympic hockey team that featured our own St. Louis blue tj oshie. He was incredible in that game!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob, he sure was and so calm under pressure. to be the deciding factor on an Olympic team must be an amazing feeling....amazing talent on the whole team...how about the goal keeper, Quick ....go USA!!!!

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/winter-olympics-2014-united-states-bests-russia-in-hockey/


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 16, 2014)

*No show*

Nothing to show for me, but I'm lovin' those tiger grips  and the Worksman, JD! I want a Worksman REALLY bad, but holding out for the right one.
P.S. Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you all treated your ladies well  and hope Jennifer & Tammy were spoiled properly


----------



## moparrecyclers (Feb 16, 2014)

*Tiger kills man on Road Bike*

Found on the same pic.
I think its a 85' Super le Tour (last year) Chicago, and haven't looked at how old the Tiger is.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 16, 2014)

I just did a quick looksee at the worksman and now see that the left rear wheel was welded to the axle....geeeeeeez. I guess the mechanic's shop at the Ford plant needed to get this back in service quick. 
But it's possible the wobble in that tire is from the wheel not being trued when it was tacked into place. A discouraging find to say the least. The tires are cool though. "WTC' is the brand. But, they are 26x2.125's and the tread is amazingly new. 
Wonder if the WTC stood for "Worksman Truck Co" or something?
Anyone versed on these Worksmans?
Guess I should move this inquiry to another section....but, where I wonder?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 16, 2014)

Picked up a cool little scooter


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 16, 2014)

*Indiana bike scores*

I got this Indianapolis-built Little Hummer child's bike. This is the seller's pic. I haven't unpacked the bike yet.



I need handlebars for this if anyone has appropriate child-sized ones. Circa 1915-1918.

Also got this postcard showing the covered bicycle racing track at West Baden, Indiana. Postmark is January 20, 1908.


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2014)

Got my Mead Ranger a few more steps closer to ride-ability.Got an original tool box tank yesterday from a friend. Handle bars and light are not correct but I dont care. Has a neat little jeweled light under the seat.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 16, 2014)

This one was a surprise. I found it locally. 1969 Jack Taylor Tour of Britain


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Got this nifty fender ornament from Easywinds (Marc) that really works well on the No-Nose! V/r Shawn


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 16, 2014)

vincev said:


> View attachment 137650Got my Mead Ranger a few more steps closer to ride-ability.Got an original tool box tank yesterday from a friend. Handle bars and light are not correct but I dont care. Has a neat little jeweled light under the seat.



My (1923?)  Ranger has the same goose neck, I've been wondering if it is original. I also have a couple stools like you have behind the bike. The legs are made out of copper. Mine were in my Grandfathers store.


----------



## TammyN (Feb 16, 2014)

Decotriumph, that covered track is cool! I assume it's long gone? And all this time I thought Carlsbad was the Carlsbad of America.

jd, how do you manage to come up with a truck-load of bikes nearly every weekend? That's a nice looking flightliner.


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> My (1923?)  Ranger has the same goose neck, I've been wondering if it is original. I also have a couple stools like you have behind the bike. The legs are made out of copper. Mine were in my Grandfathers store.




this stool was in my buddies dad's basement.It is definitely old.lol


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 16, 2014)

*love it!*



markivpedalpusher said:


> Picked up a cool little scooter




Nice scooter Mark!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 16, 2014)

*Reunited and it feels so good...*

So I had the rare opportunity to throw entropy into reverse this past week.  It started the week before when I finally found and purchased a Delta horn light
 for my 1938 Columbia Superb 

 that I bought last year off the cabe http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...n-Bar-Columbia-Superb-SOLD&highlight=Columbia .  I knew the bike had been partially parted out before I got it so I started digging through the archives on here and RRB to find the original pictures of the bike, mostly I was just looking to see if it had the rear reflector that is now missing.  When I found the first ad for it I my mouth fell open- it had its correct original rack right before I bought it! These racks are pretty darn scarce because they mount to the seat post bolt and I had resigned my self to the fact that it could be years before I found one and finding it in this rare green color was going to be like unicorn hunting.  I started digging a bit more and found the listing for the rack:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40588-Early-Westfield-Slat-Rack-XLNT-SOLD&highlight=twin 

My heart sank when I saw who called dibs on it minutes after it was posted (widpanic02) but then they were rejuvenated when I saw the response from Yeshoney that he was too slow!  I contacted Yeshoney and begged him to please tell me if he remembered who got the rack.  Not only did he remember, but he still had the correspondence!  The buyer of the rack was someone who you may say is "kind of a big deal" on here, but he seems approachable enough and I had to have it so immediately set about pleading my case to him.  I was thrilled when he wrote back to say that he still had it, never altered it and yes he would sell it (and his price a tad less than I decided I could justify spending to reunite it with the bike).  He seemed more concerned about whether or not he could locate it than parting ways with it.  It arrived this past week and now I am only one major piece away from having all the parts I need to make this bike complete.  Anybody have a hanging locking tank for a 1938 Columbia Twinbar, preferably in green?   It looks like the one here in post # 17 http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...w-many-are-out-there/page2&highlight=Columbia


----------



## bike (Feb 16, 2014)

*Killer*



bikewhorder said:


> so i had the rare opportunity to throw entropy into reverse this past week.  It started the week before when i finally found and purchased a delta horn light




light what a find!@


----------



## prewarkid (Feb 16, 2014)

I was fortunate and picked up this rare 4-gill from a fellow Caber.  I'm going to document the overhaul in the "project rides" section.     






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Iverider (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice finds Alan! That little bike needs some mini tiller bars! As far as west Baden goes, the rack is long gone but they now have a sweet mountain Ike trail. Two golf courses. I don't know if they're both Pete dye courses but on of them is on a ridge and you can see for miles. I'm not a golfer but i was shooting a pro am event there last year. Both hotels were renovated recently and a casino was added to the french lick springs hotel. This was a destination. For the wealthy back at the turn of the century.

here's the inside of the west Baden hotel.











decotriumph said:


> I got this Indianapolis-built Little Hummer child's bike. This is the seller's pic. I haven't unpacked the bike yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 16, 2014)

I found this sprocket, looks to be maybe a track sprocket??  Its a little larger than a regular sprocket....



Not sure what kind of bike it came off of.  Maybe a land speed record holder??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2014)

*Wow Matt*

That thing is huge! Has to be track sprocket. It almost has the look of a late 50s rollfast sprocket.


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> I found this sprocket, looks to be maybe a track sprocket??  Its a little larger than a regular sprocket....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont think it is from a bike.It would be hitting the ground and that center hold is big enough to stick a fist through.I would like to see a bottom bracket that size.


----------



## eddie bravo (Feb 16, 2014)

Nothing too fancy,  but for $3.00
A RedFlyer tricycle and some cart looking wheels





 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Feb 16, 2014)

vincev said:


> View attachment 137650Got my Mead Ranger a few more steps closer to ride-ability.Got an original tool box tank yesterday from a friend. Handle bars and light are not correct but I dont care. Has a neat little jeweled light under the seat.




Hey Vince,
I have a set of bars that came off my 1923 Ranger. No nickel left on them but they are not pitted up. You can have them if you just want to pay the shipping.
Here is a picture of them when they were still on the bike. The bars, frame and badge is all that left.


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2014)

pm,d you.Thanks!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 17, 2014)

vincev said:


> I dont think it is from a bike.It would be hitting the ground and that center hold is big enough to stick a fist through.I would like to see a bottom bracket that size.




Those are regular sprockets next to it....


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2014)

*A couple of freebies*

Got these from two work friends. The beater Typhoon needs nothing but some fender screws.The minibike has a strong Tecumseh HS50 and Comet torque converter.It just needs the front fork tweaked a bit and a throttle return spring.The last owner has way more money than patience.We'll enjoy them soon as the weather breaks.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Feb 17, 2014)

*Raleigh Twenty*

I've thought that these bikes were just weird but a friend gave me this one, and once I started cleaning it up, I started to like it.  It needs new tires but is in otherwise good shape.  "Free" makes it very easy to love.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 17, 2014)

Those foldables make great office/work bikes. When I get my Raleigh Sports back up and running I plan to leave it at work for lunch time jaunts. It's always good to have a bicycle nearby.


----------



## younggun'85 (Feb 17, 2014)

I like to keep a bmx in my trunk. Really beats walking if you have car troubles or run out of gas.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 17, 2014)

Late entry, but really wanted this New Departure vintage apron that ended on ebay last night, pictured below if you didn't see it.
I have been thinking of doing some youtube of my museum and didn't have the proper attire, great décor aside from that.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Had these for a couple weeks, just never posted*

Lobdell seat for my 36-37 Colsons









Upgraded to an OG paint Hawthorne Twin Bar






Torn down for service:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 17, 2014)

What cycle setting did you use to wash the,saddle?..gentle? Hehe


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 17, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Late entry, but really wanted this New Departure vintage apron that ended on ebay last night, pictured below if you didn't see it.
> I have been thinking of doing some youtube of my museum and didn't have the proper attire, great décor aside from that.
> Chris
> View attachment 137958




Thats very cool!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What cycle setting did you use to wash the,saddle?..gentle? Hehe




Permanent Rust


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 17, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Thats very cool!




I second that!


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Feb 17, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Late entry, but really wanted this New Departure vintage apron that ended on ebay last night, pictured below if you didn't see it.
> I have been thinking of doing some youtube of my museum and didn't have the proper attire, great décor aside from that.
> Chris
> View attachment 137958





Man that is too cool! I am very jealous!

-AJ


----------



## Overhauler (Feb 17, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> I found this sprocket, looks to be maybe a track sprocket??  Its a little larger than a regular sprocket....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




maybe off a commercial corn grinder


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 17, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> maybe off a commercial corn grinder




Ha!  You are correct!  I was trying to have some fun and see who would catch it!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 17, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Late entry, but really wanted this New Departure vintage apron that ended on ebay last night, pictured below if you didn't see it.
> I have been thinking of doing some youtube of my museum and didn't have the proper attire, great décor aside from that.
> Chris
> View attachment 137958




I was bummed I didnt win it!! Glad it found a good home!


----------



## Lrggarge (Feb 18, 2014)

*Flag Holder*

Been away from collecting for a bit but this caught my eye.  It's really clean so I'm wondering if it's newer or just well kept.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> I was bummed I didnt win it!! Glad it found a good home!




you were bummed, I was bummed! lotta $$$ for an apron....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2014)

I was also bummed I didn't get it for the 50.00 reserve, which I had thought for about 2-3 seconds until the final snipers.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2014)

...but it's WAAAAAY cool!!!


----------



## tbone (Feb 18, 2014)

this is a really nice bike



prewarkid said:


> I was fortunate and picked up this rare 4-gill from a fellow Caber.  I'm going to document the overhaul in the "project rides" section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 18, 2014)

bricycle said:


> you were bummed, I was bummed! lotta $$$ for an apron....




...Bunch of grown men crying about an apron. I wish I had one to sell you guys.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2014)

would have been great to wear at a meet bar-b-cue.......


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> ...Bunch of grown men crying about an apron. I wish I had one to sell you guys.




can I cry on your shoulder?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> ...Bunch of grown men crying about an apron. I wish I had one to sell you guys.




I wish you did as well, signifying its availability and lower price from that, but you don't and probably NOBODY does (except Scott Mc I would bet).
My bidding was based on when I would see it again and comparable to a sign.
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 18, 2014)

Lrggarge said:


> Been away from collecting for a bit but this caught my eye.  It's really clean so I'm wondering if it's newer or just well kept.
> View attachment 138046




Pretty certain its OLDER...I had the same one but sold mine because I needed funds at the time  If you ever want to sell it let me know!I have a bike for it now!  Jeff


----------



## Lrggarge (Feb 18, 2014)

*How old would you say*



bikesnbuses said:


> Pretty certain its OLDER...I had the same one but sold mine because I needed funds at the time  If you ever want to sell it let me know!I have a bike for it now!  Jeff



Any idea as to age, its in amazing shape, probably never mounted.  Value?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 19, 2014)

Forgot a couple things that came in last week:

NOS Wise lock





Nice reflector







Sweet modern wheel skiptooth conversion sprockets


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2014)

lock.... now THAT'S a "crows beak"!


----------

